# Mysterious squits...



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

One of the animals has diarrhoea - but which? It appeared in the bathroom yesterday evening and again during the night, both dogs had me up to let them out during the night (pitch dark, and no contact lenses...), both dogs did perfectly OK poos yesterday, and I would suspect Pippin, who is prone to urgency, but it certainly looked more like dog than cat. I gave Sophy canned sensitive food for breakfast just in case, and we shall see what the day brings. Definitely one of the downsides of a house full of animals...


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I hope the mystery goes unsolved because that's the last of it! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Put a camera in the bathroom for a few nights (phone, tablet). I hope you find out who it is !


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Well both dogs did small but fairly normal poos this morning - could be one or both of the cats, or could be a brief anomaly. I've given Pip a dose of tummy paste and will repeat it this evening, and Sophy can stay on the sensitive food for a day or two. I agree with PtP that I'd prefer never knowing to more floor scrubbing! Fortunately the bathroom is designed to cope with these events, with emergency mats, easily washed floor, and suitable cleaning products to hand.

We had a very pleasant walk along the shore this afternoon in near sunshine, which was lovely after what has felt like weeks of grey skies and rain, and cheered us all up no end.


----------

